# What is "T" shot?



## Mako22 (Jan 14, 2011)

I have about 100 shells that a friend gave to me about 10 years ago that I use whenever I go duck hunting (once a year). They are Winchester MAX 1 1/4 - T steel shot sheels in 3", what does the T mean and what kind of situations or ducks are they used for. I just know they will kill a Woodie as I have done it before with these shells.


----------



## nrohrbach (Jan 14, 2011)

It's the largest shot size legal for waterfowl. IMHO it's ridiculous overkill for ducks (pun intended), I don't even use shot that big for geese.


----------



## jerry russell (Jan 14, 2011)

About the only thing I use Tshot for is when we have a cripple swimming away and it has gone beyond the reach of normal duck sized shot. We keep one T shot very handy and it has saved some birds from waste.


----------



## georgia_home (Jan 14, 2011)

maybe t is good for geese... giving a little extra reach.

per a remington site, here are some size references:

t=.2
bbb=.19
bb=.18
1=.16
2=.14
4=.13
5=.12
6=.11


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 14, 2011)

coyote shell


----------



## 10gaMafia (Jan 14, 2011)

I load one as my 3rd shot when hunting snow geese on clear, windy days.


----------



## Mako22 (Jan 14, 2011)

So I guess it's not the optimum for Woodies then?


----------



## hoppie (Jan 14, 2011)

I will say this. Years ago me and buddy had just gotten into duck hunting and thought T shot was just like any other duck shot. Went to a good wood duck hole. Now if it came in it did not leave and it fell like a brick, but I could look through it and see my buddy on the other side. Another bird or two I had to pick up pieces. Serious overkill.


----------

